# Favorite shiny Pokemon



## Zunbeltz (May 26, 2010)

post your favorite mine is grovyle


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 26, 2010)

I'm not really a big fan of shiny Pokemon. They almost always look ionferior to the orignal coloring. There are exceptions though, like Ditto, Metagross, and Luxray. My absolute favorite Shiny is Milotic. 

Look at her, she's gorgeous.


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Let's just say it: Charizard and Gyarados.

Black Charizard just looks badass, and red Gyarados is a classic.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 26, 2010)

Gold Steelix looks good too.


----------



## Zhariel (May 26, 2010)

I like Swellow's colors, they compliment each other so well.


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Shiny Exploud, because it's actually purple instead of some wimpy purple blue.


----------



## Robert Haydn (May 26, 2010)

I really wish shiny Charizard's sprite had blue fire. That, with blue animation for all fire moves would be soooo nice.


----------



## Liquid Sun (May 26, 2010)

Shiny Latias has always been a favorite for some reason. :33


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 26, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I really wish shiny Charizard's sprite had blue fire. That, with blue animation for all fire moves would be soooo nice.



I agree. That would look pretty cool and Charizard is my favorite shiny red Gyarados comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## Vanity (May 26, 2010)

Shiny Milotic is pretty cool...and yeah, Charizard.

Bellossom is great as a shiny too(I have one).

There are other awesome shinies too. XD Can't always remember all the cool shinies off the top of my head since it's hard to remember what all shiny forms look like.

Shiny Drifblim is cool.


----------



## Asriel (May 27, 2010)

There are probably others... But that's just off the top of my head. 



Rhythmic said:


> Gold Steelix looks good too.



I got one.


----------



## Undead (May 27, 2010)

Garchomp.


----------



## JacobCampbell (May 27, 2010)

This is my fav shiny


----------



## Fran (May 27, 2010)

Big chart full of shinies!

Shiny Ghastly/Haunter/Gengar (that blue mouth )
Shiny Bellossom


----------



## Usubaa (May 27, 2010)

Gastly oh my GOD that is so f-in schweet


----------



## The Red Gil (May 28, 2010)

Search tool is your friend.


----------



## g_core18 (May 28, 2010)

Chari-fucking-zard


----------



## Akatora (May 28, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Big chart full of shinies!
> 
> Shiny Ghastly/Haunter/Gengar (that blue mouth )
> Shiny Bellossom




of those quite a few nice ones


Charizard,Sandslash,Ninetails,geodude,ponyta,rapidash,Shelder(nice color),Krabby,staryu,Gyarados,Lapras, pineco,steelix,Granbul,shuckle,slugma,tyranitar,zigzagoon,tailow,swellow,Camerupt,clampearl,metagross,rampado's evolution,skorupti,Uxie



I think that Shiny Shelder takes it for me though, because the color theme makes me think of sunrise


----------



## South of Hell (May 28, 2010)

They're all shit.

My respect for them died at Pokemon 215


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

Swampert is mine


----------



## Rhythmic (May 28, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> I got one.



I'd kill for one. 

Completely forgot about Shiny Rayquaze. Shit looks epic win too.


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2010)

Rapidash, Milotic & Rayquaza.


----------



## coloneill (Aug 23, 2010)

i spent the last 4 months starting new games on fire red over and over again to get shiny starters and trading them to my heart gold game, finally got the last one, bulbasaur 2 weeks ago gonna start working on heart gold starters after i get enough spare cash to get a second cartridge or convince my roommate to get one


i had a shiny Tyranitar evolved from larvitar on GBC Pokemon Gold, but have not found one on Heart gold yet


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2010)

My fav is Mew, Rayquaza, Ninetails and Blastoise.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 23, 2010)

#1 
#2  
#3  
#4 
#5


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 24, 2010)

Charizard, Butterfree, Sandslash, Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Ponyta, Rapidash, Voltorb, Electrode, Starmie, Gyarados, Ditto, Munchlax, Snorlax, Mew, Togepi, Togetic, Azurill, Marril, Bonsly, Sudowoodo, Hoppip, Skiploom, Jumpluff, Wooper, Umbreon, Dunsparce, Scizor, Shuckle, Slugma, Corsola, Donphan, Treecko, Lotad, Lombre, Ludicolo, Taillow, Swellow, Wingull, Pelipper, Surskit, Masquerain, Shroomish, Breloom, Minun, Camerupt, Trapinch, Vibrava, Flygon, Lunatone, Solrock, Castform, Duskull, Duskull, Snorunt, Bagon, Sheldon, Salamence, Beldum, Metang, Metagross, Regice, Rayquaza, Piplup, Prinplup, Empoleon, Drifloon, Driftblim, Brongzong, Chatot, Togekiss, Rotom.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a big list.


----------



## coloneill (Aug 24, 2010)

my favorites are 
  have shiny
  have shiny
  have shiny - found during Bug-Catching Contest
  had shiny currently do not
  dont have shiny
  dont have shiny
 dont have shiny

have platinum and diamond but havnt played it, dunno about the gen IV pokemon yet


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 24, 2010)

Charizard and Rayquaza


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2010)

maybe im bias but Charizard defiantly has the best


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2010)

Ninetales.  It's just _right_ with Grudge.


----------



## coloneill (Aug 25, 2010)

what was the toughest non-starter shiny you caught? for me it was Scyther.
used 7 Ultra balls 5 Great balls 8 Net balls, and finally get him with a lousy Premier ball


----------



## scerpers (Aug 25, 2010)

Metagross.


----------



## coloneill (Aug 28, 2010)

just found a shiny Kicketot on Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Charizard (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm the best shiny. 
Ninetales is a close second.


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

*Rapidash*



*Azumarill*


*Ninetales*


*Ononox (Ononokusu)*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

They are all a freak of nature, they should be killed, every single last one of them 


But yah, I'm not crazy about any of them. I'm too use to the normal colors that the shiny colors makes them look sick(Not the cool sick, the sick sick ).


----------

